
Engine Yard Express VMWare Image - luccastera
http://brainspl.at/articles/2008/06/06/engine-yard-express
======
pibefision
This is great idea, all the rails hosting scene should follow this path. Also,
a migration tool from VMWARE to XEN would be cool.

